# Is Animal Crossing ''Gone''



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 5, 2009)

Is Animal Crossing dead?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 5, 2009)

its dead get over it


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 5, 2009)

;[


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 5, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> its dead get over it


That's sad


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<span style="font-family:Verdana"><small>Well Tiki does have a point, nobody really plays anymore.*


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 5, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Well Tiki does have a point, nobody really plays anymore.*


<small>if you really love AC then go join a AC forum duhhhh...


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style="font-family:Verdana"><small>Ah, I was only agreeing to your post. This is an AC forum; so what are you talking about?*


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 5, 2009)

Dead in my opinion.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 5, 2009)

I play and thats all that matters.


----------



## lilshortay (Sep 5, 2009)

try playing around Christmas their will be more people playing then...


----------



## Box-monkey (Sep 6, 2009)

Why does no one play! Ever since I got ACWW a couple of years ago I've loved AC.


----------



## Josh (Sep 6, 2009)

@Tikitorch: You are just ****

Anyways..

Well most people don't play because the adverts looked good but when they played it, it was just bull. There arn't alot of features


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 6, 2009)

Learn to poll *censored.4.0*

Speaking of which

Smoke my pole


----------



## Josh (Sep 6, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Learn to poll *censored.4.0*
> 
> Speaking of which
> 
> Smoke my pole


Go Flame somewhere else :7


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, most people don't play it anymore because there's not much features.  I still have my WW and AC:CF game but I never really have time to play it.


----------



## AC_Goddess (Sep 6, 2009)

It's dead. The JJ said it well....it looked cool (talking about CF), but it was bull when you played.  Nothing has topped the Game Cube version, in my opinion. That one was the best.  I liked the portability of WW, but it got old after a few months.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 6, 2009)

i play it when im bord but i use it to talk to friends


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 6, 2009)

It died because of City Folk.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 6, 2009)

Dead to me. I don't like it as much as Wild World, I find going to the city annoying because you don't have to anticipate people like Shrunk visiting.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 6, 2009)

i think they could have done better with the city like added more stuff


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 6, 2009)

Obviously, the AC series is a series that can't continue to live, and that just two games was enough.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 6, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> i play it when im bord but i use it to talk to friends


Is that right? Then why not use the Wii Speak Channel.. That way you have no annoying Animal Crossing music hurting your eardrums over and over again.


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 6, 2009)

i dont have wii speak


----------



## fitzy (Sep 6, 2009)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Is Animal Crossing dead?


I hope so.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 6, 2009)

ac is sooo fun i've quit like 10 times.. I've rebought wild world like twice same with cf.. and i rebougt gc like 4 times.. :/ lol i learned my lesson never sell ac games.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 14, 2009)

I know a ton of people that play Animal Crossing. I'd never really say Animal Crossing is 'dead', however, a lot of people do tend to leave the game for a couple months or even a year. The truth behind it is that they'll always pick it up and start playing again one day! :O There are forums, fansites, and blogs out there based upon Animal Crossing that have a lot of followers. You just have to find them; and play!

(Yes, I voted for the 'Cool' option).


----------



## KirbyDS (Sep 14, 2009)

for some reason, i always start finishing my ac games at the end of summer. i guess it's cause i've done a lot already then, there's not much left.

but i just quit because i could never actually PLAY. watering the flowers was really annoying, and the grass issue didnt really help. and now if i DO wanna play, there'll be weeds everywhere, wilted flowers, and worst of all, the grass will still be brown. -__- not to mention getting furniture will be really difficult.


----------



## quincify (Sep 14, 2009)

No it's still "here"

I can see it right on my shelf!
XD


----------



## Laeric (Sep 15, 2009)

the summer got boring, I'll pick it up again in october


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you think their is gonna be a new version ???


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Sep 15, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Do you think their is gonna be a new version ???


probably not soon, because it hasn't even been a year since the release of city folk


----------



## Ricano (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeaah, AC packed up its bags and took a train away from the world


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 17, 2009)

I know plenty of people who still play it. Don't say "nobody really plays it anymore" because you don't really know that. I know tons of people who still play it. I still play it. I have all 3 AC's and I play them everyday (or try to).

I love AC


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 17, 2009)

Mairmalade said:
			
		

> I know a ton of people that play Animal Crossing. I'd never really say Animal Crossing is 'dead', however, a lot of people do tend to leave the game for a couple months or even a year. The truth behind it is that they'll always pick it up and start playing again one day! :O There are forums, fansites, and blogs out there based upon Animal Crossing that have a lot of followers. You just have to find them; and play!
> 
> (Yes, I voted for the 'Cool' option).


I've done that. I've gone a couple weeks/months without playing an AC game, but I always go back and get addicted again. But I don't want to stop playing any time soon. It's starting to become fall in all my AC games and fall is my favorite season


----------



## Zex (Sep 17, 2009)

Dead as a rock.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 17, 2009)

To all of you, yeah it's dead. But not to me, and alot of other people.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know, I remember playing the GameCube Animal Crossing for about like what, 4 years?  I played WW for about 1 year, and CF for about 5 months.  CF has to be the biggest disappointment I've ever seen, I love when games do fanservice moments in games, such as making an old character return or something, but this game lacked that, making it boring and not fun.  After about.. hm... maybe 3 weeks at the most you realize you're doing the same crap everyday.  But yes, this is my explanation on the animal crossing series, my inference is that it will die soon if this keeps up.  All I can say is, make a game that was like the first, not make a new thing for those soccer moms out there.  This ends my rant on the AC series, Thank you for reading.

Also, I realize people are like "People will have to pick up this game and play it again!"  Well, I won't be.  I threw this hunk of junk game away (In my opinion everyone!) I expect to be playing the GameCube version pretty soon though around Easter, 7th Anniversary too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 17, 2009)

dead fosho


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> dead fosho


ya man ya


----------



## yogaba (Sep 18, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Do you think their is gonna be a new version ???


I think not for a while is there is no nintendo consoles


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 18, 2009)

yogaba said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What..


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 18, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> yogaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think yogaba meant no new Nintendo consoles or something?


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 18, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> yogaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he means when there is a new console there will be a new ac game


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, No. thats not true.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 18, 2009)

no play no more i used to be a accf fREAK


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 18, 2009)

im starting it back up again
(im desperate)


----------



## wrightfan (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea its pretty much Dead


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2009)

It is both.
For me it is dead, but Ithink to some it is still alive.
I am trying to get my girlfriend to play it, but she won't buy it. T.T


----------



## Soil (Sep 21, 2009)

I guess it's "dead" because most people are tired of just building a town essentially.
Because I remeber when I got AC for the GameCube(it was my first GC game) I was addicted to it for years.... then when WW came out, I was older and didn't want to have to restart my  town all over again...


----------



## Fluke (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, it isn't just me who thinks AC:CF sucks. It is far past dead now.

The first Animal Crossing was awesome because it was just a new game. It had a lot of fun stuff to do so it kept you playing for a long time. There was the fireworks show, bug competitions, fish competitions, getting your job at Nook's, etc. Then Wild World came out. It was still a really fun game. It kept me playing for a long time. I think I may have played it for a year. You had the same old job at Nook's and fish/bug competitions and holidays, but there was haircuts, new accessories, bigger house, wifi, etc. It made the game funner because of all the new stuff especially wifi. Everyone loved to play hide and seek, tag in the museum, and all that good stuff you couldn't do with animal crossing gamecube. I found out about wifi about 3 months after buying WW. I didn't stop playing WW until the wii came out. I liked how WW was actually different from the first one and the portability of it. I ended up getting hacked items like the mario set and seeds and that made the game a little bit funner too. But it eventually got old..

Then finally City Folk was being released and I've been waiting for the game since the wii came out. I bought the game and I saw the city and everythingn and thought, "Wow this is gonna be an awesome animal crossing game!" I started up the game and I liked it like the other 2 animal crossing games. Days and weeks went by and i was doing the same exact thing.. EXACT. It was no different than wild world.. There was a lot of GOOD change between gamecube animal crossing and Wild World. I wifi-ed for a month or 2 until it just got old.. nothing new to do. A lot of people just played hide and seek, tag, bug and fish competitions JUST LIKE WILD WORLD. The city was just a failure. There was nothing new about this game. I got sick of the game after that first month or 2 of playing it. I put the game down and I haven't touched it since except for one day last week. I started up the game and I thought to myself, "wow this game isn't even fun anymore." I played for about 10 minutes. I wish I was interested in the game, but no matter how hard I try to like it, it's too boring. I guess Animal Crossing is over. 

Therefore it is dead. 

Anyone else agree with me?


----------



## Soil (Sep 21, 2009)

Fluke said:
			
		

> Wow, it isn't just me who thinks AC:CF sucks. It is far past dead now.
> 
> The first Animal Crossing was awesome because it was just a new game. It had a lot of fun stuff to do so it kept you playing for a long time. There was the fireworks show, bug competitions, fish competitions, getting your job at Nook's, etc. Then Wild World came out. It was still a really fun game. It kept me playing for a long time. I think I may have played it for a year. You had the same old job at Nook's and fish/bug competitions and holidays, but there was haircuts, new accessories, bigger house, wifi, etc. It made the game funner because of all the new stuff especially wifi. Everyone loved to play hide and seek, tag in the museum, and all that good stuff you couldn't do with animal crossing gamecube. I found out about wifi about 3 months after buying WW. I didn't stop playing WW until the wii came out. I liked how WW was actually different from the first one and the portability of it. I ended up getting hacked items like the mario set and seeds and that made the game a little bit funner too. But it eventually got old..
> 
> ...


Yeah man, totally agree with you, but I guess it's still fun to play the newest one and be a part of the community and all that stuff, but I never got into WW because when i got my DS, the Wii was out...In fact, I didn't even know about the DS until my friend showed me it like a year after it came out...
Shows you how informed I am...Anyways,,,
It's new for me since I never playd WW.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2009)

well they say that they are gonna make a new animal crossing game an dit will come out next year, but i dont believe that


----------



## Anna (Oct 10, 2009)

I have started playing again.

I like the Autumn Events.


----------



## Tree (Oct 10, 2009)

Half-half. One because it is the school holidays and I'm bored. Also I haven't played the game since the start of February. Therefore, I find it fun after like three-quarters of a year. But I guess I'll soon find it old, which I don't want because AC is a game of peace, love and community. Now I play just to hang around with some of my old friends. Some of my friends don't play anymore too but they are kind enough to hang out with me.  and  This is kinda' sad.  I love you friends. 

It is a wonderful game by Nintendo. But one flaw into the game can make players dislike it over time. The one and only problem is that Nintendo didn't add anything much newer. The city's new stuff were only GracieGrace and the ShoeShiner LOL. Others were in the DS too but just not in city.So I guess two items don't make a big change. I hope Nintendo realises this and in future, they'll create better series.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

if nintendo makes ac more interesting, then id consider it alive...


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2009)

Not really..


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

considering that i h8 how all my good neighbors are all moving at once (5 moving now) i really am starting to not like the game


----------



## Natalie27 (Oct 10, 2009)

i still play it sometimes. i dont think its dead


----------



## B-Coz (Oct 10, 2009)

Its NOt Dead by any means.
The reason people dont play anymore is because some hack and get everything. And that could spoil it for some people.

I play City Folk a Lot and Its a combination of the GCN and DS Versions.

But yeah, They Could add a lot more


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 10, 2009)

I dont really play anymore, but the game is still okay......


----------



## Chibi (Oct 15, 2009)

Nintendo can only have SO MANY good ideas. But, this from the guys who thought it would be cool to slap eye balls on a rock, and have it mispronounce it's name in succession.


----------



## Kira (Oct 16, 2009)

animal crossing isnt dead yet


----------



## tazaza (Oct 17, 2009)

Not quite yet. They will do another game probably but it wont be that good. Unless they change it a lot like you can buy and own a shop or something.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 17, 2009)

All I do is go on for DLC and getting a legitimate 999,999,999 Bells, then I'll most likely quit.


----------



## Numner (Oct 19, 2009)

It was never here :V


----------



## Kira (Oct 19, 2009)

If nintendo makes a other Animal Crossing Game i hope that you can make ur own shop and ur own house (build it yourself)


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Id say it all rides on there next version since we all know dollars to donuts there will be. If they listen to the fans combine the best of all 3 and throw some new goods in there we could have a gem, if not it will be a sad day for us Animal Crossing fans.


----------



## Kira (Oct 19, 2009)

i hope they make a other AC game


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 19, 2009)

Kira said:
			
		

> i hope they make a other AC game


I hope they don't, it's going to be the same death of this game but in a faster time.  AC is becoming casual, I can already tell by the way they advertise it, that's the reason the gamecube version is an amazing game, it's main focus wasn't on casual gamers, mainly just normal gamers.  So really in the end, you're going to have a death just like city folk, but probably in a shorter amount of time.  Of course, it's your opinion about whether there should be a new game or not, and I can't fight against that.  So stick with what you believe, I might be wrong, and you might be wrong in the end.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 20, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Id say it all rides on there next version since we all know dollars to donuts there will be. If they listen to the fans combine the best of all 3 and throw some new goods in there we could have a gem, if not it will be a sad day for us Animal Crossing fans.


When has Nintendo ever listened, or even considered the fans opinion?
They'll throw something together like all of the other games that will come out for the Wii, and it will be one step closer to the ultimate demise of Nintendo.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 25, 2009)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> considering that i h8 how all my good neighbors are all moving at once (5 moving now) i really am starting to not like the game


Well that's weird, considering it can't happen. Only 1 neighbor can be moving out at a time. Not 5.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 26, 2009)

WHAT A TIE Yes[Cool]  35 (38.9%)   
No["dead"]  35 (38.9%)   
Both  20 (22.2%)   
Total Votes: 90


----------



## 100 (Dec 5, 2009)

The original AC will never be dead IMO. That copy will always be sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't think so, people are starting to go back to it.
I myself will be re-purchasing City Folk soon, I kinda regret selling it :|


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2009)

How can you say a computer game is dead?<.<

There will always be new people, then always people leaving.

Every day atleast one new person joins the forum, so you can't say it's dead...


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I don't think so, people are starting to go back to it.
> I myself will be re-purchasing City Folk soon, I kinda regret selling it :|


Why would you sell it? If you get bored with it just take a break. I get bored with it too but I'd never sell it. At least you'd have your old town back (unless you restarted it)


----------



## Marcus (Dec 6, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you would have your town anyway if you kept your Memory Card...


----------



## Yokie (Dec 6, 2009)

It's not gone yet. Some people still play it. And some people join these forums and they never owned one of them.


----------



## Sakurachan (Jan 1, 2010)

It's dead..no more imo.


----------



## Zilgun (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it's the best game ever. I played it soooooo much that I didn't go to sleep when I was playing it. And I played too much that the CD overheated and I had to get a new one.


----------



## Susie (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the main reason nobody plays Animal Crossing anymore is because they cheated, so they pretty much finished the game in a few months.

Or; it might be because they were obsessive over it when they first got the game, then one day they just got bored of it.

Anyway; to me it is still cool, mainly because I never cheated.


----------



## Zilgun (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't even cheat.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

Susie said:
			
		

> I think the main reason nobody plays Animal Crossing anymore is because they cheated, so they pretty much finished the game in a few months.
> 
> Or; it might be because they were obsessive over it when they first got the game, then one day they just got bored of it.
> 
> Anyway; to me it is still cool, mainly because I never cheated.


Finally someone said it.


----------



## ChibiKirbyStarWarrior (Jan 6, 2010)

Exactly, people cheat,and then they practicly finish the game.That's what I did, and now im remaking my town.


AnimalCrossingCool:

I still play, Can you add me?  Mah friends list has a lot of space. 

                                                            thx,fro Gabby

Friend Code: 2450-5445-9337
Name:Gabby
Town:kawii
Town Rules:It doesnt matter, im deleting it anyway


----------



## Ryusaki (Jan 6, 2010)

Dead like windows 2000


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, the only way to revive it is with a revolutionary 4th gen game. Otherwise it went the way of the dodo.


----------



## makii-crossing (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't really see how people think it's gone. It's everywhere, even still... More people play it now you could even say.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 9, 2017)

It kind of died down a bit over time, but it's not dead. And this goes with any game, cheating or not.

The update, in my opinion, gave it a bit of a face lift for a little more things to do. I even know hackers that still play everyday though: everyone finds something to do when they're still in love with their town and villagers. And belltreeforums is still pretty abundant in activity, so if it's dying I don't think it's by much....


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jul 9, 2017)

Funny of how that topic was revived.
The last post before today was back in 2010, heh, heh!

Yeah, it's not gone and a lot still play.


----------



## Mandip (Jul 9, 2017)

I've been playing it for years now and I'm only like 60% through, there's just so much still there so it won't be dead for a long time in my opinion. Just don't over play it...


----------



## gh0st (Jul 9, 2017)

It is absolutely not dead. I mean look at this thriving forum!
O-O;


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 10, 2017)

gh0st said:


> It is absolutely not dead. I mean look at this thriving forum!
> O-O;


Why are you bringing an 8 year old thread back? XD


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jul 10, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Why are you bringing an 8 year old thread back? XD



Technically 7 considering the last post was from 2010 but still.


----------



## macaire (Jul 10, 2017)

Depends on the time of the year. If a new game came out right now people would still flock to it.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah pretty much dead af


----------



## Romaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Well, it's at the same place it was when the thread was created. It has been years since the last handheld version was released and the majority of players have gotten bored of the same old game with the same old events. Once the next game comes out everyone will be back to talking about it for a couple of years until it gets boring again. It's the same old cycle.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 19, 2017)

gh0st said:


> It is absolutely not dead. I mean look at this thriving forum!
> O-O;



A lot of the people who still use this forum don't seem to play much anymore


----------



## JCnator (Jul 19, 2017)

In terms of upcoming games, I wouldn't say that Animal Crossing is gone. There are multiple instances that Nintendo confirmed the AC mobile game will be coming this year, although we don't know much about it. Since they stated that the app would link to an upcoming mainline game, I'd imagine a new Animal Crossing title releasing in less than 3 years wouldn't be out of stretch.

That said, the activity in the Animal Crossing side of TBT right now isn't exactly as lively as it was around the time it launched in North America, but it's still far from being a dead community. Despite the last AC game being 4-5 years old and pretty much skipped the somewhat ill-fated Wii U, the TBT staff is still committed to keep the users glued in the forums while we wait for the next big thing to happen. Since this is the only biggest community for the franchise I know of so far, users still won't stop flocking to there.


With that out of the way, I can't hardly wait for Animal Crossing to be released on my shiny new Nintendo Switch! I know it will inevitably happen, but I'd gladly appreciate some reassurance, y'know.


----------



## forestyne (Jul 20, 2017)

'tis dead

people who are still using the forums are people who play AC religiously or people who dont/rarely play at all.




- - - Post Merge - - -



gh0st said:


> It is absolutely not dead. I mean look at this thriving forum!
> O-O;



cant even tell if this is meant to be sarcastic or not


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 20, 2017)

So this post came out around when CF was at it's prime (post-prime?),
and OP mentioned cheating. How do people cheat in that game I'm wondering?


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jul 21, 2017)

honeyaura said:


> So this post came out around when CF was at it's prime (post-prime?),
> and OP mentioned cheating. How do people cheat in that game I'm wondering?



Hacked items, seeds (potentially, they were definitely around in WW but I don't know about CF). Most cheats are harmless to multiplayer such as filling encyclopaedias/catalogues/money/etc


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 21, 2017)

What ac game are we talking about?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2017)

It's in limbo, I'd say.


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

omg who just revivded this thread from over 8 years ago hahhaah


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow what a thread revival. Well seeing that there are still large communities like this one and the ones on Tumblr, I'd say that it's still alive and well and will continue to be a classic.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 28, 2017)

We'll have to see what the mobile game is all about. If Nintendo plans on that to 'replace' traditional console / handheld AC then we could be in trouble. I don't think that'll be the case, but the AC brand has been in a weird place since New Leaf


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope not - I only just started playing in April and I feel like I have years to catch up on. I absolutely love this game and I should have listened to all the people that said I'd love it and bought it years ago. I'm very hopeful for a Switch game in 2018/2019 but we shall see. The fact the released the update and it actually had a lot of extra things to make it worthwhile sticking around for gives me hope too.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 1, 2017)

people are still bumping this thread from *2009*?


----------



## bonucci (Aug 2, 2017)

Omg, I freaked out about this thread thinking people aren't playing anymore till I checked the dates. 
Animal Crossing lives on.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Aug 2, 2017)

It's not so much it's dead, it's just there's been no new ac for 5 years now. There was that welcome amiibo update but that was basically an additional furniture update if you think about it but you need amiibo to access certain items. People are bored of the main premise. It's like having skyrim and adding new quests after 6 years, no one cares because theyve played the game to death.

We need a new ac but nintendo's ac team have been busy working on splatoon 2. Now it's out it should of started now but it's gonna be silent for another year. My forum is having the same issue. More activity in the off topics section than the actual ac sections which ironically is what the forum is based on lol

IN CONCLUSION: WE NEED A NEW AC, NOT AN UPDATE, ENTIRELY NEW FOR SWITCH OR 3DS

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonucci said:


> Omg, I freaked out about this thread thinking people aren't playing anymore till I checked the dates.
> Animal Crossing lives on.



omg you're right haha, but it's even more true now than it was then, someone must of bumped it lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 2, 2017)

Remnantique said:


> It's not so much it's dead, it's just there's been no new ac for 5 years now. There was that welcome amiibo update but that was basically an additional furniture update if you think about it but you need amiibo to access certain items. People are bored of the main premise. It's like having skyrim and adding new quests after 6 years, no one cares because theyve played the game to death.
> 
> We need a new ac but nintendo's ac team have been busy working on splatoon 2. Now it's out it should of started now but it's gonna be silent for another year. My forum is having the same issue. More activity in the off topics section than the actual ac sections which ironically is what the forum is based on lol
> 
> IN CONCLUSION: WE NEED A NEW AC, NOT AN UPDATE, ENTIRELY NEW FOR SWITCH OR 3DS



I personally cant complain, Splatoon 2 looks absolutely beautiful and I love the gameplay...
But I agree with you. Nintendo needs to make a New Animal Crossing or it'll die out. My guess is that they are going to make a new AC AFTER they're done with Splatoon 2. It's just my guess, but we'll just have to hope a miracle will happen.


----------

